
IPhone sales pass 1.7 million in just 3 days - mlongo
http://ipadwatcher.com/2010/06/28/iphone-sales-pass-1-7-million-in-just-3-days/
======
lazugod
It would continue to appear that you are submitting every other article from
your blog.

